# Pro Peak FYI



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Just thought I'd pass along something I just found out about my Rip Max Pro Peak power supply for those that either have these or might get one. I've had and used this power supply for a few years now and have been very happy with it's size and performance. Unfortunately I think it might be starting to "go" as there has been a very bad burned electrical smell (probably transformer) coming from it once it get's warm from use. So I contacted Global Hobby which is the "servicing" distributor of this supply asking if there is somewhere I could send this to have it looked at? I just got a return email saying they were sorry I was having a problem with my power supply, there shouldn't be a strong odor coming from it (DUH!!), and unfortunately they are unserviceable.

So in other words these are pretty much a disposable item apparently.  Priced pretty nicely but if something goes wrong with them I guess there is nothing to do but toss it in the garbage and buy another?  I looked around and have a Pyramid 20 amp on the way that has a smaller footprint and cost a little less than the Pro Peak. Hopefully it arrives before I die from noxious fumes.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I understand your frustrations with your power supply. I work as a phone tech for a large inverter company. With our cheaper stuff, most of it is non servicable. It's pretty much cheaper for the company to warranty stuff in a in warranty situation and give a customer a loyal customer discount if not in warranty. Most of our bigger inverter chargers are servicable, but the little stuff (mostly under 500) is not. It's just the way the world is going to I think.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

BTW my faithful supply passed silently into the neither world with no more than a slight sizzle and a ffffttttt this evening at 5:53.  RIP


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your bad service and I completely understand your frustration. Unfortunately that is part of the hobby. I know with the companies I do business with or have done business with in the past who has good customer service and who doesn't  We always keep that in the back of our mind.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

If it doesn't have a guarantee, is it really "bad customer service" that they won't replace it after several years?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I wasn't looking at replacement, just looking for repair.

BTW....new Pyramid arrived on Friday from Ritz Camera and I tried it out Saturday. Smaller but heavier meaning to me probably better quality construction. Happy with my purchase so far.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Computer power supplies are my favorite. Pick them up used on craigslist or any computer servicing center for less than $10. Add $5 worth of hardware and you're good to go.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been using a Pyramid PS for about 3 years without any trouble.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

This is the first one I've come across that wasn't rather "large". Back when I first started racing ('93) everybody had either a Pyramid or Rivergate power supply and they were always big and heavy. This one is pleasantly small and fairly light (compared to the old ones!).


----------

